# what is "expansion port 3"



## {core2duo}werd

i was looking at the specs for my HP DV6000 and i came across this one thing on the side of my laptop that i have no idea what it's for or anything. the laptop does not have a PCMCIA slot but it does have an expresscard slot which only has limited cards. is there any way this expansion port 3 thing could be used for an audio upgrade? and about the express card slot why don't they make a video card upgrade to put into it if it goes through a pci express bus then i would think they could do it and i need one because the intel graphics stink.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

anyone know what it is??


----------



## AARDVARCUS

It allows you to connect to the xb3000 expansion base. It is like a port replicator , laptop stand, and wireless keyboard and mouse mixed togeather. I have one and i love it.
http://www.shopping.hp.com/store/pro...xb3000_ES234AA


----------



## {core2duo}werd

cool thanks i have been wondering for a long time


----------

